# PLEASE HELP!!!! CAT NEEDS A HOME LOST HER OWNER ontario



## katluver (Oct 28, 2009)

I am writing this on behalf of my wife. She recently lost her dad and the cat she gave him needs a home. She does not want to keep her only because it brings back to many memories and she gets depressed. The cat is very loving but does not get along with other cats however dogs are fine. Cleo is a long hair cat who is 10years old and is looking for a home and a family to live with. If you or anyone knows of a home for her I would be so appreciative and so would my wife. Can you please pass on the word or if you know of a place that would take her that has a no kill policy that would be a great help too.

Thanks,


----------

